# SS 02.07.16 - Shostakovich #1



## realdealblues (Mar 3, 2010)

A continuation of the Saturday Symphonies Tradition:

Welcome to another weekend of symphonic listening! 
_*
*_For your listening pleasure this weekend:*

Dmitri Shostakovich (1906 - 1975)*

Symphony No. 1 in F minor, Op. 10

1. Allegretto - Allegro non troppo
2. Allegro - Meno mosso - Allegro - Meno mosso
3. Lento - Largo - Lento (attacca)
4. Allegro molto - Lento - Allegro molto - Meno mosso - Allegro molto - Molto meno mosso - Adagio

---------------------

Post what recording you are going to listen to giving details of Orchestra / Conductor / Chorus / Soloists etc - Enjoy!


----------



## realdealblues (Mar 3, 2010)

This weekend it's another round of Shostakovich. I always have enjoyed this one and I'm glad it got so many voites. I'll be listening to:









Leonard Bernstein/Chicago Symphony Orchestra


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

I only have Bernstein also, the Sony box

Shostakovich: Symphonies Nos. 1 & 6

_New York Philharmonic Orchestra, Leonard Bernstein_


----------



## D Smith (Sep 13, 2014)

I love the Bernstein too but in the interests of diversity, I'll try Ormandy this weekend.


----------



## shadowdancer (Mar 31, 2014)

Pugg said:


> I only have Bernstein also, the Sony box
> 
> Shostakovich: Symphonies Nos. 1 & 6
> 
> _New York Philharmonic Orchestra, Leonard Bernstein_


I will join this weekend with the same recording. From the Bernstein Box as well.


----------



## Mika (Jul 24, 2009)

Petrenko & Royal Liverpool PO


----------



## Mahlerian (Nov 27, 2012)

I'll go with Barshai:


----------



## chesapeake bay (Aug 3, 2015)

I'll listen to Skrowaczewski and the Hallé Orchestra


----------



## Haydn man (Jan 25, 2014)

I shall give Petrenko a go


----------



## Triplets (Sep 4, 2014)

I have several versions but I haven't played Kitaenko on Capriccio SACD for a while, so here goes. Good choice this time. Great piece. How many other Composers had like success with their First Symphony?


----------



## elgar's ghost (Aug 8, 2010)

I played this a few days ago at the beginning of my ongoing Shostakovich binge.


----------



## techniquest (Aug 3, 2012)

Triplets said:


> I have several versions but I haven't played Kitaenko on Capriccio SACD for a while, so here goes. Good choice this time. Great piece. How many other Composers had like success with their First Symphony?


Khachaturian had great success with his 1st symphony which, like Shostakovich, was a student piece. Unfortunately however that success didn't extend internationally and today the work is all but forgotten.
I've been busy all weekend, so can I continue this Saturday symphony into the week please? My chosen recording will be an older one which is rarely mentioned: Czech PO / Ancerl on Supraphon


----------

